# Lf: moss balls



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking for different size moss balls

All will be considered , please let me know price and size

Thanks


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

lots at petsmart


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

You know the prices?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i think 5-6$ per with assorted sizes


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Petsmart sells em for $8 or $9


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, I'll check them out!

Thanks alot guys


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Is this the petsmart on grandview?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I know for sure the one in langley


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've seen some in Petsmart on Marine way in Burnaby. April may have some too.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

How many do u need? I have some available for $5 a ball. Approx. 1.5'' dia.
Pm me if interested.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

^ I totally would but coquitlam is kinda fr out for me to pick them up


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

still looking for moss balls! wanting to get bigger ones.. size of base balls? 

will consider smallers one depending on size! please pm 

thanks


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

*LF: moss balls , all size considered!*

LF for any size moss balls, want to buy atleast 5-8 of them,

Please let me know what size and price. Thanks


----------



## Teewa (May 24, 2010)

*java moss*

I sent you a PM, I have some java moss


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Still looking for some.... Anyone got any for sale?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

moss balls moss ballssss... 

daily bumpp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Still looking for moss balls..


----------



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

in the same situation with you bud haha


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

still lookingg


----------



## K_tan (Jan 4, 2011)

Still have those moss balls? *free bump for bluebarry :bigsmile:



JTang said:


> How many do u need? I have some available for $5 a ball. Approx. 1.5'' dia.
> Pm me if interested.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

lol K tan you want moss balls too? lol if you looking for smaller ones they have some at pet smart =]


----------



## K_tan (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah i am, but i only need one for my 5g planted tank. Which petsmart are you referring to?



Bluebarry said:


> lol K tan you want moss balls too? lol if you looking for smaller ones they have some at pet smart =]


----------

